# MirraCo - Icon Option BMX Bike 2009



## qam (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin in Sachen BMX neu und möchte mir ein BMX-Bike zulegen!
Hab bis jetzt nur mit meinem MTB bisschen mit Dirt Jumpen angefangen und fetze zwischendurch mal durchn Wald!
So, ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgehört und auch die Threads zum Kauf eines Anfängerbikes in diesem Forum hier gelesen und frage mich nun ob das MirraCo Icon Option ein Bike ist, dass für einen Anfänger geeignet ist. Wie bereits erwähnt werde ich damit Dirt Jumpen (natürlich noch nicht sehr heftig, habe damit ja erst angefangen), möchte jedoch auch Street damit machen!
Hier mal der Link zum Bike:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/MirraCo-Icon-Option-BMX-Bike-2009::14466.html

Es hat 3pc, die Gabel und der Rahmen sind zum allergrößten Teil aus CroMo. Da stellt sich mir auch die Frage ob das ausreichend ist, vorallem beim Dirt Jumpen, oder ob dort auf jedenfall ein Rahmen, der vollständig aus CroMo ist, her muss!
Für den Fallm, dass es eine große Rolle spielt, ich bin ca. 1,75 groß und wiege doch Stolze 55kg. *hust*
Also sehr leicht. ^^

Das nächst bessere Bike aus der Icon-Serie wäre das Icon Moto
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10169
Sollte ich dieses bevorzugen, reicht das Option bereits vollkommen aus oder sollte ich mir ein ganz anderes Bike zulegen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und bedanke mich an dieser Stelle schonmal dafür! 

mfg qam


----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2008)

qam schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin in Sachen BMX neu und möchte mir ein BMXer zulegen!



wieso fährst nich erstmal selber ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich schon eher ein Bike, nicht einen Fahrer! ^_°


----------



## RISE (21. Dezember 2008)

Das zweite ist nicht schlecht. Daran hätte ich nur den 7" Lenker zu kritisieren, der einerseits nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und andererseits eine Zumutung für jeden über 1,60m darstellt. Den können die im Shop aber sicherlich gleich gegen einen beliebigen Lenker tauschen.


----------



## qam (21. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Wie hoch sollte der lenker denn ca. sein, evtl. 8"?
Und hätte vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für einen Lenker der in Ordnung ist und der bei parano-garage.de zu erwerben ist?
Werde ich den dann extra zahlen müssen, oder wird beim ersetzen dann auf den Preis aufgeschlagen?


----------



## nPj-driver (21. Dezember 2008)

hey!!!!

am besten einfach bei parano anrufen!
die jungs sind echt ober korrekt!
und die beraten dich auch in sachen lenker etc.....

das ist echt das einfachste!

viel erfolg


----------



## qam (21. Dezember 2008)

Okay, dann werde ich mal demnächst, wenn ich mein Geld endlich bekomme, einen Anruf tätigen!
Vielen Dank für eure sehr hilfreichen Antworten!


----------

